# bestes v-brake set up



## 525Rainer (27. Oktober 2009)

servus,

kann mir mal jemand auflisten was die zutaten sind für das beste v-brake set up sind das man für geld kaufen kann? 
bremsarme? hebel? züge? booster?
beläge sollten so sein dass der schwerpunkt auf dosierbarkeit und nicht auf brachialen grip liegt.
felgen möchte ich ungeflext fahren.
auch wenn meine felgen grundsätzlich öfters verbogen sind als meine scheiben hab ich mir heut überlegt ich probiers mal mit den V´s.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2009)

Ultimate arme, XTR hebel (die ultimates sollen nicht so der knaller sein), Odyssey linear slics, sind imo deutlich besser als nokons. 
Als beläge würde ich die Transparenten V-brake pads vom jan.

Brakebooster, 74 Kingz, Shimano XTR carbon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (28. Oktober 2009)

Hebel:
Die XTR sind deutlich wertiger als die SD7, aber meiner Meinung nach liegen die SD7 Hebel einen Tick besser in der Hand -> ausprobieren!

Arme:
Die Ultimate Arme sind sehr zu empfehlen. Der Unterschied zu den Deore Armen an meinem Stadtrad ist sehr groß, vor allem was die Einstellbarkeit und das Bremsfeeling angeht.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Oktober 2009)

danke für die tips. ist das die hier ?:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Digit-Ultimate-Felgenbremse-Modell-2010.html

ich hab grad gesehn, es gibt v-brake hebel in wert von 199 euro. leck mich fett!


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2009)

jo das sind die arme. 

Die Bremshebel fÃ¼r 199â¬ sind die Avid Ultimates, ich hab schon an mehreren ecken gehÃ¶rt und gelesen das die nicht so gut sein sollen und das geld nicht wert sind.


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand die geil.. Exorbitant sogar.


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> danke für die tips. ist das die hier ?:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Digit-Ultimate-Felgenbremse-Modell-2010.html



Ja, das ist die...

Stimme meinen Vor-Rednern auch voll zu. 

Und von mir noch eine Ergänzug, kein Widerspruch:
Die Jagwire Ripcord L3 finde ich um Einiges wertiger als die Odyssey linear slics die ich auch zu Hause, aber noch nicht verbaut habe. 

Siehe dazu auch: meinen vorherigen Beitrag zu dem Thema.


EDIT: Achso... Und wenn du ne sehr gut erhaltene AVID Single Digit Ultimate 2009 haben willst sag Bescheid. Da könnt ich dir weiterhelfen...  

Und zu den Belägen. Also wenn es dir nach Dosierung geht kann ich auch die Eclat Brakepads empfehlen. Kenne aber die vom Trialmarkt nicht...


----------



## Ray (28. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo das sind die arme.
> 
> Die Bremshebel für 199 sind die Avid Ultimates, ich hab schon an mehreren ecken gehört und gelesen das die nicht so gut sein sollen und das geld nicht wert sind.



Die Avid Ultimate Hebel sind genial. Der Gewinn an Funktionalität (schnelle Verstellung der Hebelwirkung) rechtfertigt allerdings kaum den hohen Preis. Er liegt aber super in der Hand, und der Service von Avid ist auch erstklassig.


----------



## Fabi (28. Oktober 2009)

Bremshebel:
Von den XTR Hebeln habe ich mir die Finger wund gerieben, deswegen kann ich denen kein gutes Urteil geben.
Die Ultimate Hebel sind für mich die bessere Wahl. Komplett gefräst, kugelgelagerter Hebel, am Bremsfinger absolut unauffällig. Man muss die Griffe nicht abziehen, um die Hebel zu (de-)montieren.

Züge:
Nokon. Bowdenzüge ölen, bevor man sie durch die Hülle zieht.

Booster:
Der großartige XTR Carbon Booster ist kaum noch zu finden. Dagegen ist der 74Kingz nur ein Klotz Alu.

Beläge:
Mit den transparenten Pads (hier, hier oder hier fast ganz unten, sicher alle die Gleichen) kannst du das "Pech" haben, dass die im Trockenen auf einer glatten Felge extrem zupacken und sich nicht dosieren lassen.
Beläge mit Alu-Halter sind empfehlenswert für einen guten Druckpunkt.
Den richtigen Bremsbelag für Deine Wünsche findest Du bestimmt nur durch Ausprobieren.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2009)

Ray schrieb:


> Die Avid Ultimate Hebel sind genial. Der Gewinn an Funktionalität (*schnelle Verstellung der Hebelwirkung*) rechtfertigt allerdings kaum den hohen Preis. Er liegt aber super in der Hand, und der Service von Avid ist auch erstklassig.


haben das die normalen SD7 nicht auch?

Naja, wie gesagt, testen konnte ich die ultimate hebel noch nicht.
Aber am besten testest du mal die hebel, manch einem gefallen die XTR anderen die Avids...


----------



## bike-show.de (28. Oktober 2009)

Andersrum gefragt:

Was ist denn das beste V-Brake Setup über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?

Ich fahre:
- Deore-Bremsarme (~15 Euro)
- Avid SD7 Bremshebel (~10 Euro)
- Odysee Linear Slick Züge (~9 Euro)
- Heatsink Bremsbeläge (~30 Euro)

Also rund 65 Euro für ein komplettes Bremsenset.

Die Züge "wachse" ich regelmäßig mit einem geheimen Zaubermittel (Empfehlung von Felix).

Habe das Ganze an zwei Rädern (hinten) und bin sehr zufrieden. Zieht sehr gut, ist leise und war günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2009)

ist leise? ich könnte heulen... 
Hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehabt. 

Deore hab ich selber mal gefahren, LX sind deutlich besser, weil die auch längerfristig weniger spiel haben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Oktober 2009)

Erstaunlich finde ich den Unterschied zwischen SD7 und Deore Armen.
Die Deore sind deutlich besser. Viel weniger Spiel, auch langfristig. Nur die Einstellschraube der Feder ist doof, mal sehen ob ich die Inbus-Schrauben der SD7 da reinpacke, deren Arme sind mir nÃ¤mlich bei der letzten Demontag in Einzelteilen entgegengekommen... Komische Dinger.

Jedenfalls niewieder SD7 Arme


----------



## Icke84 (28. Oktober 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich den Unterschied zwischen SD7 und Deore Armen.
> Die Deore sind deutlich besser. Viel weniger Spiel, auch langfristig.
> 
> Jedenfalls niewieder SD7 Arme




die erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. also wenn avid bremsarme, dann nur ultimates. bei den hebeln wÃ¼rd ich sagen, genau andersrum. da hab ich die avid sd in der magnesiumausfÃ¼hrung.


----------



## siede. (28. Oktober 2009)

Ihr meint doch bestimmt die Deore *XT*? Bin nähmlich gerade auch am überlegen obs die SD7 oder Deore XT wird :-?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine die stinknormale Deore. Die XT taugt wohl auch.
Nimm die XT, nicht die SD7


----------



## jan_hl (28. Oktober 2009)

(Achtung: keine eigene Erfahrung, sondern beim lesen auf observed aufgeschnappt)



Eisbein schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel für 199 sind die Avid Ultimates, ich hab schon an mehreren ecken gehört und gelesen das die nicht so gut sein sollen und das geld nicht wert sind.


Auf observed ist von einigen zu lesen, dass die alten Ultimate Hebel mehr oder weniger perfekt sind. Die neueren sind zwar immer noch gut, aber haben wohl das Problem, dass die Lager sehr schnell ausschlagen und dass daurch der Hebel anfaengt zu wackeln. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben die neuen eine weisse gelaserte beschriftung, die alten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. November 2009)

Arme:
Also der Unterschied zwischen Avid SD7 Armen und den Ultimate ist gewaltig und rechtfertigt den Preis. Dennoch fand ich die SD7 Arme nicht schlecht, habe jedoch mit den Deore keine Erfahrung. 

Hebel:
Die SD7 Hebel sind ziemlicher Mumpitz, ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit XT Hebeln von 98 gemacht, ich vermute die XTR sind denen ähnlich nur leichter. Die Ultimate kommen wenn ich mal zu viel Geld hab.

Züge:
Ausgibig getestet und verglichen habe ich Nokon, Jagwire und Odyssey linear slics, sowie das "Felixsche" Wunderwax (Name wird auf Anfrage bekannt gegeben, müsste dafür in den Keller...).

Ich fahre jetzt Nokon mit Avid Full Metal Jacket Röhrchen -> beste Druckpunkt wo gibt. Darin befinden sich beschichtete Jagwire Züge, die entsprechend Felix gewachst wurden (sehr viskoses Öl funktioniert genauso gut). It`s a dream!
Mit den Odyssey linear slics konnte ich wenig anfangen, sorry Eisbein.

Bremsbeläge:
Das Optimum ist eine gut zu dosierende Bremse, die man auch brachial blockieren kann. Ich fahre jetzt grüne Heatsinkbeläge (aus UK, nicht von Jan!) im Alu Backing. Damit diese nicht "aufschreien" und dosierbar werden ist eine Menge ausprobiererei beim Einstellen notwendig, ich habe es zumindest geschafft und heute beim Umbau wieder zu nichte gemacht. Aber ich weiß das es geht!
Die transparenten Beläge vom Jan sind gut zu dosieren machen aber im Ernstfall nicht ganz zu.
Kool Stop Beläge sind zwar besser als Originalbeläge, dennoch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2009)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt grÃ¼ne HeatsinkbelÃ¤ge (aus UK, nicht von Jan!) im Alu Backing.



Das sind wohl die original Cousts und mÃ¼ssen definitiv direkt aus UK kommen, die "deutschen" taugen nichts.
Ist aber kein Thema, der Mensch ist nett, der Preis liegt so weit ich mich erinner ink. Versand unter dem Deutschen und der Versand ist sehr schnell. Habe nun schon 2 SÃ¤tze gekauft im Laufe der Zeit und es gab nie Probleme.
Den ersten Satz fahre ich ein knappes Jahr mehrmals die Woche, kein Abrieb zu erkennen, jedoch 100% Leistung, gerÃ¤uchlos zischend, harter Druckpunkt.

Die linear slics fahre ich nun ein Jahr, direkter Vergleich zu Nokon ist da.
Ich finde die Nokons gut, mich hat aber das Geklapper am Rahmen genervt, das Gefummel und das *Verschieben vom Liner*.
Mit den linear slics habe ich den gleichen Druckpunkt, aber wesentlich unkomplizierter. MerkwÃ¼rdigerweise dauert es ein paar Fahrten, bis sie sich "eingeschliffen" haben, dann aber extrem gut und widerstandsarm.

Und der Preis ist sowieso das Argument, da kann man sich auch schonmal spontan einen neuen Satz in Trendfarben kaufen


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Andersrum gefragt:
> 
> Was ist denn das beste V-Brake Setup über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?
> 
> ...



ich hab jetzt hebel und die deore bremsarme. züge und beläge bestell ich mal wenn was zusammenkommt. aber was mich noch interessieren würde:

brakebooster? ich seh da nur so dinger für 30 euro!  ich denk ich schneid mir was aus ner dickeren aluplatte aus, da müsst noch was rumliegen.

machen eure v-brakes auf ner glatten felge definitiv so zu wie eine gute disk brake?


----------



## -OX- (3. November 2009)

*http://tinyurl.com/ylbq2fo









*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2009)

Lieber gar keinen Booster, als solch einen Pseudo-Booster 
Einen blau eloxierten Tektro-Booster hÃ¤tte ich da aber noch abzugeben 

Ich bin mal eine Weile Coust auf eloxierter Felge gefahren, mit Pazzas Carbon-Booster (gab es iwo im Internet fÃ¼r um die 30,-, ich glaube aber der Lochabstand ist fÃ¼r Trialrahmen etwas gering? Kann nicht nachmessen, wurde mit dem Rad verkauft.)



Bremsleistung war auch sehr gut, wenn man ein bisschen gezogen hat. Durchgerutscht ist da nichts, aber auf Dauer ist das ein doofes Bremsen.


----------



## -OX- (3. November 2009)

warum Pseudo ? 
ich finde ihn nicht schlecht (71g)
aber vielleicht auch deshalb weil der FLD Rahmen 
schon gut steif an der Stelle ist.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2009)

Def. verbessern diese booster nicht den druckpunkt oder die bremsleistung, also haben sie den nahmen eigentlich auch nicht verdient. 

Da sind mir dann die 71g super weiches alu egal.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2009)

was sind empfehlenswerte booster? taugt der vom jan? und wenn ich eh schon  bestell. was für beläge würdet ihr nehmen? was ist von den grünen zu halten?

auf der suche nach einem versand der erstens bremsbeläge, zweitens einen booster und drittens das oddysee kabel verkauft. schwierig.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> auf der suche nach einem versand der erstens bremsbeläge, zweitens einen booster und drittens das oddysee kabel verkauft. schwierig.


sagen wir unmöglich.

Ich hab den Echo V-brakebooster vom Jan, ist okay. Shimano XTR (carbon) Oder 74Kingz sind aber besser.

Mein vorschlag wäre: Schreib dem steve von heatsinkbikes mal ne mail, evtl. kann er dir noch mit brakeboostern weiterhelfen. Dort kannst du auch direkt die beläge ordern. 
Die linear slics bekommst du bei deinem Bikehändler deines vertrauens, hier lohnt sich internet nicht wirklich.


----------



## Maxximum (3. November 2009)

@-OX- : also der fld rahmen ist was steifigkeit angeht nicht wirklich gut. ich würde sogar sagen dass der ohne booster nicht fahrbar ist. ich bin zwar keine v-brake dran gefahren sondern hs33, aber ich konnte mit der bremse ohne booster den rahmen gute 2mm auseinanderdrücken beim bremsen (druckpunkt super schwammig, mit booster ok)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (3. November 2009)

Also ich glaube die FLD´s sind nicht alle gleich, 
ich habe den FLD 662-10 und finde ihn echt okay.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2009)

auch wenns off topic ist, ich hatte an meinem Darkhorse eine richtig gute bremse, leise hart und dosierbar. Dicht machten bei mir alle V brake setups.


----------



## jan_hl (3. November 2009)

Der Brakebooster hier scheint ebenfalls empfehlenswert zu sein:

http://www.trialspads.com/shop/brake-booster/caelifera-cnc-booster-v-brake.html

Gibt's zur Zeit leider nur in den USA.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Der Brakebooster hier scheint ebenfalls empfehlenswert zu sein:
> 
> http://www.trialspads.com/shop/brake-booster/caelifera-cnc-booster-v-brake.html
> 
> Gibt's zur Zeit leider nur in den USA.



und viel zu schmal für trialrahmen mit 4 Punkt aufnahme.


----------



## jan_hl (4. November 2009)

Versteh ich da was nicht?

Caelifera V: 79-100 mm
Echo V: 80-95 mm
74kings V: 80-100 mm


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2009)

die alle zu schmal. Ich hab bei beiden BT's 104-106 und beim zhi hatte ich 109

Solang links und rechts noch platz ist um die löcher zu vergrößern ists okay. Das scheint ja beim califera so zu sein. 

Weiß jemand was der versand aus den staten kostet?


----------



## 525Rainer (4. November 2009)

noch eine frage: machte eure v-brake komplett zu ohne geflexte felge und mit belägen die zu dosieren waren?
ich frag mich seit gestern ob ich überhaupt dosieren muss hinten. manual sollte man endlich ohne bremse lernen und von daher wär mir sicherheit das sie zumacht schon wichtiger. wenn beides geht, noch besser.


----------



## jan_hl (4. November 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was der versand aus den staten kostet?


Frag "aki" (?) auf observed trials, dem gehoert trialspads.com.

Ich flieg am 13.12. nach Deutschland zurueck, zur Not kann ich auch was mitbringen falls das nicht zu spaet ist.


----------



## kamo-i (4. November 2009)

Meine ist dosierbar und macht richtig zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2009)

Meine auch.
Dosierbar aber mÃ¤chtig Power.
Mit meinen Coust's und guter Flexung auch bei Manuals sehr gut dosierbar.


----------



## -OX- (10. November 2013)

Weil es mich schon immer interessiert hat. 
( sollt ihr auch was davon haben )
Die verschiedenen technisch relevanten Armlängen (mitte Achse >> Zugpunkt)
Was die Steifigkeit angeht ist die Avid die Steifeste wobei die Deore 4mm mehr Hebelwirkung hat.

Im Moment Fahre ich (nach der LX) die Avid SD 7 vorne.
Hinten kann ich die Avid leider nicht testen da es sonst mit der RubberQueen 2.4 zu knapp wird (streift am Zugeinhängearm) 
Ich bin aber auch mit der Deore hinten zufrieden.


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

ich glaube in den 3 jahren nach dem letzten post hier werden schon alle alles durchprobiert haben und aus erfahrung handeln 

scherz beiseite,die avid hat ne steifere konstruktion und durch die leichte anwinkelung im holm sogar die selbe hebellänge (effektiv),plus mehr reifenfreiheit(ich denke das war der hauptgrund für die konstruktion,in einer rechnung würde der hebel im 90° winkel gemessen,daher wär der knick auf ingenieursebene irrelevant)

warum hat eigentlich nie einer eine ernstzunehmende trial v-brake rausgehauen? mit cnc wabenstruktur ginge das doch leicht und länger als normal...

noch interessanter: was ist eigentlich aus dem @525Rainer geworden,ruhestand?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. November 2013)

Die Avid SD5/7 Arme kann man nicht am Trialrad fahren, die entwickeln extremes Lagerspiel. Da war bisher jede 10â¬ Shimano besser.

Trial-V-Brake? Wenn man was Genaues will, muss es eben die Ultimate werden. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tinitram (10. November 2013)

Falls die Ultimate nicht reicht...


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2013)

KCNC wurde früher schon mal diskutiert. Ich glaube nicht das die mehr können als die Ultimates. Keine vernünftigen lager, kurze arme... TEUER.

Martin, läuft meine Ultimate eigentlich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (13. November 2013)

Wieviel Ultimates hast Du eigentlich, Martin?
Läuft meine noch?

greets, cmd


----------



## Insomnia- (13. November 2013)




----------



## -OX- (10. April 2014)

.


----------

